# Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!



## chronos41 (Jul 1, 2007)

We are staying the SUMMER near Phoenix, AZ in a 36', 30 amp 5th wheel with one air conditioner.  Daytime temps are routinely 110-115 degrees F, and there is not a hint of shade in the RV resort where we are parked.  The problem is that the temps inside are often over 90 F and we are just sweltering.  Box fans help a little but only in the one spot where you happen to be at the moment.  Can someone offer some hints for ways to make the RV cooler and make things more bearable?  Thanks for any suggestions. 

Ron and Claudia


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

Hey chronos41, welcome to the forum.  I use silver reflective insulation in all the windows during the day.  You can purchase it by the roll at Lowe's and Home Depot or at some RV Parts stores.  Then you measure and cut to size.  If you need to tape 2 pieces together I use silver electricians/plumbers tape from Wal-Mart.  Also I purchased foam vent pillows at Camping World that fit inside the bathroom, kitchen and bedroom vents.  They are about 3 inches thick and are covered with a cloth material.  The extra insulation will help your problem.  I use the insulation in the winter when it is really cold and it works quite well.  It is a little dark and gloomy, but who cares when it is 115 degrees out.


----------



## chronos41 (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

Dear DL,

Thanks so much for the great ideas!  We really appreciate your taking the time to write such a nice, detailed reply to our post.  We had  been considering the silver insulation material you mentioned since we see it all the time in the now vacant park model homes of the snow birds!  So it was very good to have you validate that idea with your own experiences.  Again, thank you for going the second mile in your sharing your ideas and suggestions.

Best Regards,

Ron and Claudia


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

Does your unit have wiring for a second A/C?  Along with DL's ideas.  If your not paying electric or even if your are, it might be worth thinking about it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 2, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

You may try a small portable Swamp Cooler on your kitchen table if they still make them.  They work good in low humidity areas.   ARIZONA.  When we lived in Utah we had a large central Swamp Cooler on our roof.  They work by pumping water over a porous screen and sucking hot dry air in over the screen (evaporation) and blowing the cooled air out the front grill.   Good luck.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 5, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

Have you considered streching a tarp over the top of the trailer on poles, similar to a dining fly, to create shade over the trailer?  Kind of like using an umbrella to keep the sun off yourself and stay cooler.  It might help.

I bought a 40' x 20' one at Home Depot to cover a car for storage.
All you would need is a few poles (maybe 2x2's), stakes and some chord (rope) to set it up.

Just a thought.


----------



## ceejay (Jul 8, 2007)

RE: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

Can you section off part of your RV with something to reduce the area the a/c has to cool?  It's not too visually appealing but could help you find at least one cooler area without working your a/c to death.
just a thought.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 9, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!

I just bought a couple of AC vents I can close off and am installing them strategically in my trailer.  We have two separate bedrooms and a total of 4 interior doors, so closing up rooms is a possibility.  I did the same with heat registers and that helped a lot in the fall and early spring (no winter camping in my Innsbruck 36FRS). The front bedroom is cold in all seasons and the rear bedroom is hot in all seasons.  I am trying to at least get the two bedrooms to be cool and warm if not equally comfortable!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 10, 2007)

Re: Help!!  We're Burning Up In Here!!


Hey Ron and Claudia, give us some feedback if you are still in Arizona and haven't burned up yet.  Did anything help?


----------

